# HP or Lenovo?



## avikcse (Aug 21, 2011)

I am planning to buy a laptop.

My budget is 40K. and preferably HP or Lenovo 

After long search I heard about two laptops which are fulfilling my requirements.

1. Lenovo z570-4327
2. HP G6-1118TX

Can anybody tell me which laptop is good (Performance wise)


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 13, 2011)

avikcse said:


> I am planning to buy a laptop.
> 
> My budget is 40K. and preferably HP or Lenovo
> 
> ...



did u buy?
if not then go for lenovo, the best build quality 
and z570 come with 3 year extended warranty.


----------



## ritwick123 (Sep 17, 2011)

i'd suggest you to get the hp pavilion dv4 -3016tx which would cost you 41000 Rs and better than g4. I'll be buying the dv4 this week.
  Bye.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Lenovo,any day..any time of the day.Can you find a person who have bought a second hp after the first ran its course?Yes,they are that bad!


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 17, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Lenovo,any day..any time of the day.Can you find a person who have bought a second hp after the first ran its course?Yes,they are that bad!



yes, i have seen a person who had bought hp after the first one. He is currently working as a professor in IIT Delhi.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 17, 2011)

After sales service of Dell & Lenovo are any day better than HP.

HP sucks in terms of ASS.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

sumit05 said:


> After sales service of Dell & Lenovo are any day better than HP.
> 
> HP sucks in terms of ASS.


Have two friends who are trying to get a Dell laptop fixed. They are having a lot of trouble tbh.



Spoiler



One's power button stopped working. Went to Dell. His warranty had expired on 31/8/11. Dell told him that his mobo has died. This mobo was a refurbished one he got from Dell because his original died 2 weeks from purchase.
His two options now
1) Get another refurbished mobo from Dell, which comes with 1 additional year warranty for Rs.15k. He is hesistant about getting a refurbed mobo again.
2) Get a new mobo which will cost around Rs.12k. But they don't stock new parts in India, and He'll have to wait 2 months for it to arrive.

The second friend wanted to replace his charger. It's been 6 weeks, yet no charger.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> yes, i have seen a person who had bought hp after the first one. He is currently working as a professor in IIT Delhi.



It must be probook,definitely not the pavilion series.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Both are out of warranty Ishu,try repairing a oow laptop from hp...they charge more than Apple.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Both are out of warranty Ishu,try repairing a oow laptop from hp...they charge more than Apple.


Second one is in warranty.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

6 weeks for a freakin adapter!I dont think your friend talked to dell cc properly..it takes 3 day max for that.


----------



## avikcse (Sep 21, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> did u buy?
> if not then go for lenovo, the best build quality
> and z570 come with 3 year extended warranty.



I already bought LENOVO


----------

